# Gran-Turismo 5 coming out November 24th!



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 12, 2010)

Gran Turismo 5 Release Date Confirmed for November 24th, 2010 &#8211; PlayStation Blog

I've always loved these games ( I own GT 2 and 3). Anyone excited for the release date?


----------



## slothrop (Nov 12, 2010)

I am not as excited as when the game was supposed to come out a year+ ago but I'll definitely be playing this.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 12, 2010)

slothrop said:


> I am not as excited as when the game was supposed to come out a year+ ago but I'll definitely be playing this.


 If only I had a Ps3. I have Ps1, Ps2, Original Nintendo, and Wii.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm considering buying a PS3 for it but i still hate the controller you get.


Are L2 and R2 essentially triggers now instead of buttons ala the ps1 and 2?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 12, 2010)

GazPots said:


> I'm considering buying a PS3 for it but i still hate the controller you get.
> 
> 
> Are L2 and R2 essentially triggers now instead of buttons ala the ps1 and 2?



They change the gears in GT and throw special/frag grenades in Call of Duty.


----------



## Opeth666 (Nov 12, 2010)

wouldn't surprise me if they change the date again...


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone know why they keep changing the release dates?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 12, 2010)

No idea why it keeps changing but let's hope this REALLY is the release date.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Nov 12, 2010)

Sony and PD have only officially changed the date twice. Once last xmas...and once two weeks ago because they wanted the game to be printed on the new discs. All other "pushbacks/delays" were just people blabbing and bitching and hype.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 12, 2010)

i have been waiting for this soooo long. the entire reason i bought a ps2 was for gran turismo. i got my kids the ps3 cuz i had NO idea when GT5 would be out. i cant wait \m/


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 12, 2010)

slothrop said:


> I am not as excited as when the game was supposed to come out a year+ ago but I'll definitely be playing this.



You mean when it was supposed to come out like 5 years ago, on release of the PS3? 

I'm going to buy this, but I will not lie, the excitement has all but died, and the fact that they've announced that GT6 is in development already doesn't fucking help


----------



## GazPots (Nov 13, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They change the gears in GT and throw special/frag grenades in Call of Duty.




Damn, i want triggers at the back for brake and acceletate. The thumb stick for accelerate and brake doesn't bode well for me. 


Saying that i grew up on all the GT games so i suppose i can forget how awesome the forza setup is and knuckle down and get with the program. I'm looking forward to it but that's IF it comes out. 



Edit - i'm googling and finding out you can have custom control layouts. And that a decent xbox style one is L2/R2 for brake accelerate and the right thumb stick for gear shift up and down (nifty). That would suit me nicely. That or a free look on the right stick.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope in this one the cars can actually get damage though if you hit the wall and such. I'm still wanting GT 4, but I need to focus my $ on music gear for awhile then I can spend it on GT4,5, and maybe 6 IF that comes out.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 13, 2010)

Wiki has GT6 as 2020+.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 13, 2010)

dammit! hahaha.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 13, 2010)

This does look good, and Gran Turismo are always the best real racing simulators.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 13, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Wiki has GT6 as 2020+.


ahahaha

Thats enough time to _actually become_ a race car driver if so inclined!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 13, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> ahahaha
> 
> Thats enough time to _actually become_ a race car driver if so inclined!


That it is.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Gran Turismo 5 Release Date Confirmed for November 24th, 2010  PlayStation Blog
> 
> I've always loved these games ( I own GT 2 and 3). Anyone excited for the release date?



I'll get it as soon as I can afford to but I'm really disappointed in the distribution of premium cars. I just can't understand why you would make a premium car out of a shitbox model and leave dream cars and desirable muscle cars as standard models. Considering I prefer to drive in cockpit mode the standard cars are not that interesting to me.



GazPots said:


> Damn, i want triggers at the back for brake and acceletate. The thumb stick for accelerate and brake doesn't bode well for me.
> 
> 
> Saying that i grew up on all the GT games so i suppose i can forget how awesome the forza setup is and knuckle down and get with the program. I'm looking forward to it but that's IF it comes out.
> ...



If you're not driving with a good wheel and pedals you are missing out.



vampiregenocide said:


> This does look good, and Gran Turismo are always the best real racing simulators.



Don't say that to a sim racer  I hope this is as good or better than the top pc sims, in some ways it already is but I'm not confident it will be everywhere that matters.


----------



## Phil (Nov 15, 2010)

Good news that the UK appears to be getting it on the 24th as well. I just hope that they don't spoil the game by making too much of the good stuff as additional purchase online, coz that would be most annoying after waiting this long........


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know if it is true but I read that Kazunori Yamauchi said the reason for the delays is to release the final product and that there will be no add ons that require purchase. Personally I don't see this as being ideal unless they do upgrade it for free after the release as I really would have preferred some of the standard models to be released as premium models at a later date. I really don't like the approach they seem to be taking, it would have been preferable to release a finished product earlier and add the extras later and to say flat out no to ever releasing premium models of certain cars or at least adding a less than premium cockpit view just sucks and many people commenting on the web agree.

Still Kazunori has backflipped on so many other things I can only hope that nothing is set in stone and that he will backflip on this due to overwhelming demand but he has no reason to because it will sell well regardless. I just hope he realises that unless this is incredible now, if it gives anything away to Forza and/or other sims this could be the one that disillusions many of the core GT fans enough to jump ship.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 15, 2010)

s7eve said:


> I'll get it as soon as I can afford to but I'm really disappointed in the distribution of premium cars. I just can't understand why you would make a premium car out of a shitbox model and leave dream cars and desirable muscle cars as standard models. Considering I prefer to drive in cockpit mode the standard cars are not that interesting to me.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not driving with a good wheel and pedals you are missing out.



I've already got the Fanatec 911 Turbo S wheel with clubsport pedals which are pretty much the best you can get for xbox and ps3 but it's so hard to be competative with them on Forza. I'm faster with a controller. 

The pedals make it a LOT of fun though.  

Thats why i'm wanting GT5, the pedals will make it awesome and i can start the game from scratch with them so i get more comfortable using them instead of learning on a controller then introducing the pedals later on (which slows me down).




s7eve said:


> Still Kazunori has backflipped on so many other things I can only hope that nothing is set in stone and that he will backflip on this due to overwhelming demand but he has no reason to because it will sell well regardless. I just hope he realises that unless this is incredible now, if it gives anything away to Forza and/or other sims this could be the one that disillusions many of the core GT fans enough to jump ship.




Having not really kept up to date with GT5s development what sort of features have been removed/altered before release? I only know of the livery editor not making it in, which is a bummer as it would have been excellent to have. A GT version of the Forza storefront would have been great.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 15, 2010)

i have been playing GT4 to get my drivin thumbs back. havent played it in a couple years lol. totally erased everything to start from scratch


----------



## GazPots (Nov 15, 2010)

[GT5] List of Revealed Cars - WTF amount of cars to choose from


Noticed some gems in there but i also noticed 20+ different Mitsubishi Lancers and 40 odd Nissan Skylines. Only 5 actual Premium Skylines (mabye even less if the P/S on the list are unknowns).


Is there really a need for 40 of them?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

GazPots said:


> I've already got the Fanatec 911 Turbo S wheel with clubsport pedals which are pretty much the best you can get for xbox and ps3 but it's so hard to be competative with them on Forza. I'm faster with a controller.
> 
> The pedals make it a LOT of fun though.
> 
> Thats why i'm wanting GT5, the pedals will make it awesome and i can start the game from scratch with them so i get more comfortable using them instead of learning on a controller then introducing the pedals later on (which slows me down).



GT5 prologue is a different animal then, the wheel makes a massive difference, there is even a difference between different wheels, if you have three pedals and a non sequential shifter you have an advantage straight away. There is an issue with the fixed steering ratios earlier in the game which makes things a little frustrating but once you have progressed you can set up custom ratios giving you much better control.

If a controller is faster than a wheel on Forza that doesn't say much for the game, GT4 was the same. The advantage good wheels give you becomes more apparent as the simulated handling and feedback improves. The more accurate the feedback the more information you have about what your car is doing and when the modelled handling becomes more accurate you simply have more accurate control with a wheel as it gives you the ability to be smoother and make much more precise adjustments. This isn't an issue on a arcade style racer but as a driving sim becomes more accurate to real life (GT isn't all the way there yet) holding the fastest possible line at high speeds requires you to be smooth with the most subtle corrections.



GazPots said:


> Having not really kept up to date with GT5s development what sort of features have been removed/altered before release? I only know of the livery editor not making it in, which is a bummer as it would have been excellent to have. A GT version of the Forza storefront would have been great.



I was speaking more generally, damage and online features are the first that spring to mind although it seems that damage is still not realistic enough in GT5. Of course it is his job to sell the latest game as being the best and to argue the reasoning behind whatever feature set at the time to be superior but it does seem that Polyphony listen to feedback and base future development on that feedback even though they argue at the time the features they have (or don't have) currently make the game better.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want the damn game haha.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 15, 2010)

s7eve said:


> GT5 prologue is a different animal then, the wheel makes a massive difference, there is even a difference between different wheels, if you have three pedals and a non sequential shifter you have an advantage straight away. There is an issue with the fixed steering ratios earlier in the game which makes things a little frustrating but once you have progressed you can set up custom ratios giving you much better control.
> 
> *If a controller is faster than a wheel on Forza that doesn't say much for the game, GT4 was the same*. The advantage good wheels give you becomes more apparent as the simulated handling and feedback improves. The more accurate the feedback the more information you have about what your car is doing and when the modelled handling becomes more accurate you simply have more accurate control with a wheel as it gives you the ability to be smoother and make much more precise adjustments. This isn't an issue on a arcade style racer but as a driving sim becomes more accurate to real life (GT isn't all the way there yet) holding the fastest possible line at high speeds requires you to be smooth with the most subtle corrections.
> 
> ...




My opinion was more on the fact i learned to be fast on a controller and couldn't adapt to equalling my speed when i bought the wheel later on. There are many leaderboard drivers on Forza that use either controller or the wheel. Both are equally as fast as each other in capable hands (ie not mine ).


----------



## El Caco (Nov 15, 2010)

As racing sims become more accurate the top drivers will all be using wheels and better wheels will produce better results. This is already true in PC racing sims. A controller doesn't give the driver as much information and is unable to provide the same level of precise control. Also whenever sequential shifting and an automatic clutch is implemented a guy with a manual clutch and non sequential gearbox should have an advantage most of the time if the sim is accurate.

In GT5 prologue chances are in the early stages you may be quicker with a controller as the steering ratios are fixed but once you have progressed to the stage where it allows you to customise the steering ratio the wheel gives you far more accurate and precise control.

The big advantage a hand held controller has on some racing games is the ability to go lock to lock in an instant but if it is an accurate sim you shouldn't be able to do this even with a hand held controller.

My point is that as racing sims get more accurate it shouldn't be hard to be able to go quicker with a wheel, 3 pedals and a H shift after a short period of adjustment.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 16, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Damn, i want triggers at the back for brake and acceletate. The thumb stick for accelerate and brake doesn't bode well for me.
> 
> 
> Saying that i grew up on all the GT games so i suppose i can forget how awesome the forza setup is and knuckle down and get with the program. I'm looking forward to it but that's IF it comes out.
> ...



It's usually:

X - Accelerate
&#9650; - Reverse
&#9600; - Brake
O - Handbrake

Steer with directional or analogue, although they may have changed it like they did on NFS Shift.

L1 - Look behind
R1 - Nitrous Oxide (I don't know if it's in GT5, but it was in GT4)
L2 - Gear down
R2 - Gear up

 I was bored.

On a completely different note:

It would be cool if they brought back 'Racing Customisation' like they had in the first two games...

Bodykit options would be cool, and I don't mean 'let's make it like Need For Speed'...I just mean if it's going to be the greatest driving game ever...maybe give us some more options?


----------



## GazPots (Nov 16, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> On a completely different note:
> 
> It would be cool if they brought back 'Racing Customisation' like they had in the first two games...
> 
> Bodykit options would be cool, and I don't mean 'let's make it like Need For Speed'...I just mean if it's going to be the greatest driving game ever...maybe give us some more options?





Apparently you can't change the wheels from stock on all standard cars.  But some say people are misinterpreting the games text at the GTAuto section.



DOH!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 16, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Apparently you can't change the wheels from stock on all standard cars.  But some say people are misinterpreting the games text at the GTAuto section.
> 
> 
> 
> DOH!


 
wheels, do you mean like at the wheel shop or putting racing/soft tires on them? i know for prolouge there was no different tires but i read somewhere that the actual game would keep the customizing like in the previous games intact.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the wheels thing is just visual as it has always been with previous releases so it seems that you can't put pretty rims on standard models but I've never really cared about that anyway because changing rims in the game has never offered a performance change and the selection has always sucked.

The biggest disappointments in this game for me so far are
No Ariel Atom
No cockpit view for standard cars
No premium model of most of the classic muscle cars which have always been my favourite cars
No new models of Aussie V8's and again only standard models of the old Aussie V8 cars from GT4

One thing I am a little excited about is this page Collector's Edition - Gran Turismo 5 - Products - gran-turismo.com indicates that a voucher will be given for the bonus cars, my wishful interpretation of this is that additional premium cars will be available for purchase through the PS store. I can only hope that this is the case and that new premium cars are added over time either to the game through updates or available for purchase from the PS store.

The other thing I am still worried about is have they modelled handling more accurately in this game? I am still doubtful they have, the handling in the last few releases has been a great disappointment to me, it's been a great console racing game but it hasn't yet lived up to the self appointed label of a driving simulator because the the handling has never been realistic, this is especially evident if you attempt to do circle work (burnouts, doughnuts). The tyre modelling has also been a major disappointment, the tyres in the game are the worst possible tyres, the tyres exaggerate the poor handling physics to create an unforgiving driving experience. Instead of having progressive slip when you drive at the handling limits if you push too hard it almost always results in a spectacular off where in real life with decent tyres and a well setup car your ass might step out and you wash off a little speed as you regain control. I have long hoped that GT5 would be the one that brought a real racing sim to a consule but until I play it and see otherwise I think that GT5 will be just another realistic racing game.


----------



## slothrop (Nov 19, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> Does anyone know why they keep changing the release dates?


I'm pretty sure the last delay was because they wanted to implement 3-D.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 20, 2010)

I read it was to restamp the discs for the latest sony firmware (3.50?) instead of the previous "jailbroke" version.


----------



## JakSchitt (Nov 22, 2010)

GTPlanets take on the whole racing customation thingy

Body modding, custom tuning and GT5... - GTP Forums


----------



## GazPots (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad to see the R32, R33 and R34 skylines are premium models. 


Shall be giving those a blast at some point.


----------



## JakSchitt (Nov 24, 2010)

My copy arrived promptly this morning and Im happy to report that the little disc of fun is safely ensconced in my ps3 installing as I speak! PSN is MarcTheMunky if you want to add me. See you on the track!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 24, 2010)

JakSchitt said:


> My copy arrived promptly this morning and Im happy to report that the little disc of fun is safely ensconced in my ps3 installing as I speak! PSN is MarcTheMunky if you want to add me. See you on the track!


Glad to hear, how's the game so far?


----------



## jymellis (Nov 24, 2010)

s7eve said:


> . I can only hope that this is the case and that new premium cars are added over time either to the game through updates or available for purchase from the PS store.
> 
> .


 
i DO NOT want to purchase anything from the ps store! i already paid for the game and the system! i DO NOT want to pay more money to get cars in a game that should be there anyways! that whole purchasing extra stuff through the store wheather it be ps or xbox is just a crock of shit! it makes it so the people with $$$$ can always win or have the "better" stuff.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 24, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i DO NOT want to purchase anything from the ps store! i already paid for the game and the system! i DO NOT want to pay more money to get cars in a game that should be there anyways! that whole purchasing extra stuff through the store wheather it be ps or xbox is just a crock of shit! it makes it so the people with $$$$ can always win or have the "better" stuff.


You have to pay for better cars/ parts? That's bullshit man.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 24, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> You have to pay for better cars/ parts? That's bullshit man.


 
i really hope not! but the more xbox commercials i see on tv "pre order now and get the super awesome sniper rifle" or watching my friend sink money into outfits for his soldiers. i only see it going that way in the future


----------



## Semikiller (Nov 24, 2010)

I must say that this game's music is pretty much timeless. The menu music can be very jazzy!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine is being a bitch to install...
On attempt # 4 now. It freezes at arbitrary places...


----------



## Korngod (Nov 24, 2010)

I have sorta mixed emotions on this game. I waited patiently for the many many years it took for this game to finally release and there are a few minor details left out that I am a little dissappointed about. Like, the ability to choose from cars in your carreer garage in Arcade mode. And I thought there was a credit transfer bonus (like GT3 to GT4) if you already purchased Prologue. The only thing I saw close to that is the import of GT PSP garage cars... but those cars are specifically for use in Arcade mode. I also understood that the standard cars would have interior views, just not as elaborate as the premium models, but interior views on those models are missing. Not really a big deal though. And is it just me being blind or is Nurburgring Nordschleife not in this game, as it was advertised? All in all, I'd say its still a great game, it definitely feels like a Gran Turismo game, but it seemingly lacks some detail and content that I expected to see out of a game that took so long to develop.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Nov 24, 2010)

sk3ks1s said:


> Mine is being a bitch to install...
> On attempt # 4 now. It freezes at arbitrary places...



Dude, just let it install it took me almost an hour, the timer is wrong. Others have had the same 'problem'


----------



## sk3ks1s (Nov 24, 2010)

remorse is for the dead said:


> Dude, just let it install it took me almost an hour, the timer is wrong. Others have had the same 'problem'


 
Yeah. I heard about that. But the laser was sounding like it was skipping or something. 
Ah well, it's on... and badass!


----------



## JakSchitt (Nov 25, 2010)

The problem with the install seems to have stemmed from the update that you download first. There is also issues regarding the online features fucking up the rest of the game. I waited nearly ten minutes for the gt life menu to appear when I first loaded the game up. According to PD, There will be a reem of updates and patches in the next few weeks so hopefuly all these problems will be sorted, but untill then, im disabling my wireless cos that seems to cure all ills.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 25, 2010)

will i have the same "loading" problems if i just put the disk in and dont connect my ps3 to the internet?


----------



## Korngod (Nov 25, 2010)

jymellis said:


> will i have the same "loading" problems if i just put the disk in and dont connect my ps3 to the internet?



no, its because alot of the menus have online update feeds or something little that requires the internet, but if you arent connected it wont even try to load those things.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 26, 2010)

just got back from the 10pm toys r us doorbuster sale thingy. they had a deal that if you bought GT5 you got a $20 gift certificate. so i bought it and used the gift card on regular toys. so i basically payed $39.99 instead of $59.99. came to check the thread if i should play unplugged. gonna go fooksumshitup!


----------



## DavyH (Nov 26, 2010)

So the game's out and so's the first patch? What the hell is it that manufacturers are releasing premium games that don't work right from the off?

I read some time ago that one feature will be the ability to load your own in-game soundtrack..... thank gawd for that, the music in 3,4 and 5 prologue was uniformly crap.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 26, 2010)

So appart from some dodgy loading and installing whats the actual game like?


I'm hearing some people loving it and some people being pissed off with it but i wouldn't mind an ss.org opinion on it before i shell out for a ps3 and gt5.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Nov 26, 2010)

Let me put it that way - it's good, it's actually really good, but after the enormous hype and 5 years of developing, I am nevertheless a little disappointed.

*The Graphics*
They look good, in the places where you expect them to look good. Brilliantly made cities, landscapes, but as soon as you take a look on the things which just aren't that "exposed", like the grass on the side of the track, the textures of the street, the people on the side of the road, it shows it's weaknesses. It seems like they've put so much effort in making the "omg"-effect in some places, that they actually forgot to just keep the overall level of detail on a decent level. There are tracks where you're blown away by the graphics, and other ones where you think "forza 3 looked much better". It just seems unconsistent, and that actually makes things worse, because you get used to the nice spots and are then even more disapointed by the bad looking spots.
Then there's the things with premium and standart cars. I'd prefered they just made all cars the same - even if the overall qualitiy would be worse. And even the standart models aren't consistens. Some models look really really bad, others are ok..

*The Sound*
It sucks. Period.

*The Steering*
Is ok. Sometimes it seems a little "overdone" to me, like the differences between different tires, cars and roads is sometimes just a little too big..
Then theres some issues with the buttons on the (imo shitty) ps3 controller.
When driving with manual transmission, you cant just shit to reverse gear, you need another button on the controller to drive backwards. Wtf?

*The cars*
Premium cars look good. Didn't know full damage is unlocked on level 20 in the beginning, so I'm looking forward to see how good it will look.
The choice of cars though, sucks in my opinion. Why didn't they just make 400 premium cars, instead of 200 premium cars and then 800 shitty toyota yaris models from throughout the last century, having 45 hp? You're not gonna drive them anyway, unless you have to. I think they were too much looking for quantity, instead of quality.....


----------



## jymellis (Nov 26, 2010)

i am really liking it. i dont like the nascar shit, and the whole jeff gordon character was pretty cheezdik. i think the controls so far feel good and live up to the GT name. i havent heard anything on the soundtrack i have liked. the other games always had something i liked on the soundtrack. so far nothin on this one. i also have not noticed if you can get nitrous for your cars yet.another difference is "levels" you have to be a certain "level" to be qualified to own certain cars and race certain tracks.

i DO NOT LIKE the fact that you have NO idea the horse power of the cars you are racing against. when you enter a race you have NO idea the H.P. of the computers cars you are gonna race. i liked how in gt4 they would match your cars h.p. with the h.p. of the cars the computer would use.i have hopped into the front-rear challenge with a solid runnin lexus is200. well i get into the race and im racing concept cars and shelby race cars lol. my car was only 275 h.p.

all in all im very happy with the game.is there stuff i dont like, yes. but it is still gran turismo and it still kicks some serious azz.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the soundtrack, too. I meant the engine, collision and tire sounds.
Viper SRT-10 sounds like a damn honda!


----------



## El Caco (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm having a love/hate relationship with GT5. It is the best in the GT series but it is incomplete and they have got it wrong in places. There is no doubt in my mind this is an older build that was rushed out for production against the wishes of Kaz. The good news is they have committed to improve it with regular patches, two have been released so far.

I'm SC7HO if anyone wants to add me.



jymellis said:


> i DO NOT want to purchase anything from the ps store! i already paid for the game and the system! i DO NOT want to pay more money to get cars in a game that should be there anyways! that whole purchasing extra stuff through the store wheather it be ps or xbox is just a crock of shit! it makes it so the people with $$$$ can always win or have the "better" stuff.



How many cars should be in there for you to think you got value for money? If you don't want to purchase new cars as they come out no one is forcing you. I think I am getting enough value for money once the updates to fix the bugs and add the features that got left out are in so I am happy to pay extra to get the cars I want to drive. There is no way I would buy every car that is released but if they released an Aussie Muscle pack I wouldn't hesitate to buy that, for a reasonable price of course. 

That said I think if they bring out a Premium version of any standard car in the game it should be free. I am highly unlikely to use the standard models often since cockpit view makes bumper view feel like arcade in comparison. It isn't that bumper view is bad, it is better than any view of any former GT title IMO, it's just that cockpit view is in a whole new league for the GT series. This is one of the things that really irritates me because many of the cars I want to drive are standards.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 27, 2010)

Guitarwizard said:


> Didn't know full damage is unlocked on level 20 in the beginning, so I'm looking forward to see how good it will look.



This is a rumour that has got out of hand. No one has backed this claim up with any evidence but there is plenty of evidence to suggest damage levelling does not exist. What I know for sure is certain cars are much easier to damage than others and this is evident from the start. I slightly rubbed the wall in a rally car in one of the license tests and you could clearly see the guard was dented and the bumper was coming away slightly. PD has stated in the past that different cars will receive different levels of damage. Kaz made a comment in a tweet that can be interpreted two ways but PD has now made it clear that they intend to release an update to improve damage.

Performance damage is almost non existent, hopefully this gets rectified and the official statement gave the impression that the update would improve performance damage. Personally I wouldn't complain if they do nothing about the deformation as long as the performance damage becomes much more realistic.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 28, 2010)

Sooooo much smoke. 




I want.



Ps - In online lobbies, if there are such a thing as drift lobbies, how the fuck do the guys at the back of the track SEE anything?


----------



## El Caco (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldn't expect to see that much smoke from Z but I have seen that much smoke in drifting. In one of the videos you will see the trailing car slow down because he can't see.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2010)

been playing this quite a lot! 

STEVE- i think you missed my point  im happy with the cars available! what i dont want is somebody having access to more/better cars because they are willing to spend more real money. 

i have a couple major gripes!

1. NO MACINE TEST!!!
once you have "tuned " your car you either race, run a practice lap, or thats it. no quarter mile, no half mile, no top speed ring. this is a major bummer if i am playing with a full customizable tranny, and im trying to find just the right gearing.

B spec- i love bspec. its a good break from the game. but if you have never used bspec in the past,GOOD LUCK! thre is NO tutorial, or even explanation of how to use commands in bspec. hell i still dont know how to pit on this one lol.

manual- the supplied paper manual is pretty uch pointless. the "on screen" manual is ok but is not always available. if you have a question while in bspec or while tuning a car you are out of luck!

oh and i have "drifted" the hell out of alot of my cars, turn OFF traction control. turn OFF the spin out assist thingy. turn OFF the other 2 stability controls. there ya go! oh and once you have worn out tires, your tires POUR smoke constantly lolololol, even on straights!!!


----------



## Guitarwizard (Nov 29, 2010)

So what cars have you guys been using? At the moment I'm pretty much screwing everything with my race car Lotus and compressor-tuned Viper SRT10.

What driving assists do you guys use?


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2010)

i use traction control at about 3-4.
nothin else

mainly runnin a 90 supra and a 96 rx7


----------



## El Caco (Nov 30, 2010)

ABS @ 1 nothing else, I fuck around with brake bias through my steering wheel depending on the car and I usually set it to give myself maximum brake travel because driving without a load cell brake sucks.

I didn't miss your point Jym, I just disagree. I want more cars especially classics and if a new supercar comes out after the game is finished I want them to model that. I realise that if they keep developing the game it costs money, someone has to pay. Our options are pay now for each new car that you want, this is the most ideal because it ensures the most desirable cars are modelled or they can keep all the cars for the next release. The second option means a longer wait but you are still paying extra.

The only other real option that guarantees everyone pays the same and gets the same is a subscription service in GT6 like iRacing but this will never happen in GT and it would upset and turn away the majority of people.

The fact is if you are happy with what you have why upset if someone buys extra, I don't know to me that's almost like saying I bought a 3 bedroom house, I hate it that my neighbour spent extra and put an extension on his house. I'd hate it if PD had made an incomplete game and charged you for stuff that should be in it but charging for extras that I really want added at a later stage that they just couldn't add by release is fine. The Ariel Atom 500 is a perfect example. I really want that car in the game but there is no way they could have added it for release because it has only just been released in real life. I sure hope they add it later and if I have to pay for it I will.

I agree with you on the no machine test. 

I don't give a shit about B spec and it's inclusion gives me the shits because it is highly unlikely I will ever 100% the game, why would I want to do something that I don't find fun?

I don't know about over your way but here they sold a standard version of the game and the collectors version for $40 more that came with the Apex manual. I've only flicked through it for a few minutes, I don't need a manual to play Gran Turismo 

My biggest gripes 
No interior view on standard cars
The AI sucks
Not enough classics as premiums, especially muscle cars, this wouldn't be an issue if standards had interior view
No performance damage although I'm not sure I want it in offline races unless they improve the AI.
The interface sucks, especially online.


----------



## Korngod (Nov 30, 2010)

I have noticed too that the AI sucks big time. Im currently running through my available special events and the ones at the Top Gear Test Track are kicking my arse, primarily because the AI would cut me off and I'd be disqualified for hitting them too hard.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah Top Gear is hard, the first one is fairly easy to gold when you realise the bus is capable of taking corners a lot more brave than you think, the lotus one is real tricky to gold. You want lots of traction control, all assists and ABS at about 5. The gaps are real tight to squeeze through but once you find them it's pretty straight forward. You can get away with a lot more on the second lap.


----------



## slothrop (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm addicted to this game, there are some minor issues as others have mentioned but overall it's great. The graphics are pretty good and the physics have been majorly improved since Prologue. I'm using the DFGT wheel for the first time and it makes it even more enjoyable.

My main complaint is that B-spec is such a large part of the game where previous versions it was optional, here it's required if you want to win certain cars. I bought the game to race not watch the AI race, annoying. The B-spec races take away from the number of A-spec races, there are no manufacturer specific races like in previous versions.

If you love cars and you liked previous GT versions you'll like this one.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 27, 2010)

So i actually got this for xmas with a 320 gb slim ps3. I was a bit hesitant but the last patch allowed me to turn all the hud off finally among other things and now i love it. Still trying to get used to the ps3 controller


Shoved my fanatec 911 turbo s wheel into the mix and it's a blast. I still suck but i managed to get all golds in the first license easy (bar the last indy drag lap which i got silver  )


What i will say though is the back triggers of the ps3 controller need improving. They just don't feel right at all. However at any rate i've got some covers for them incoming which should solve the problem. If not i'll just get an xbox controller adapter for it. 



Still, this game is fun.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 27, 2010)

^ It's all preference (with regard to the controllers). Personally I think the 360 controller (and the standard xbox one before it) feel like complete and utter shite compared to the Sixaxis/Dualshock 3/Dualshock 2 controllers, but no doubt that's cos I'm used to it as much as anything.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 27, 2010)

I have yet to get a Ps3 for the game


----------



## GazPots (Dec 27, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ It's all preference (with regard to the controllers). Personally I think the 360 controller (and the standard xbox one before it) feel like complete and utter shite compared to the Sixaxis/Dualshock 3/Dualshock 2 controllers, but no doubt that's cos I'm used to it as much as anything.



True, i stated as a ps man from the original launch day last century lol and became an xbox man over time so i'm still adjusting back which is hard.


I'll tell you what i love in this game, and that's the "track day" style of open lobby practise sessions you can get going. Stick on a power limit and anyone can jump in. That shit is great fun.


I was doing some time attack in my only purchased car (500 bhp, lightweight R33 skyline) and i was going pretty well (hitting the apexs and nailing most of the lines) when a fucking F1 car blitzed past me. 

I started laughing and just then a nutcase in some souped up 350z sort of machine drifted round the outside of me. Of course that lead to my vision being full of ultra smoke and me not seeing shit. Cue me crashing and burning into a wall. 


DOH!


Love it.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 27, 2010)

i love the fuck out of it. havent played online yet  maybe have to with some of you guys soon


----------



## slothrop (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone trying the GT Academy? Last I tried I was ranked in the low 200's, I need a little more practice and I think I can crack the top 100 and move to the next round.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, ok so i'm a noob at this game but online is fun as fuck. So anyone want to add me since i got ZERO friends on this and nobody i know plays ps3's? 


Previously kicked major ass at Forza 3 and set numberous 1000 times on that game so i'm not a complete newbie but still pretty shit at gt5 since i have only just started out. 

Also stumbled on this link but it's probably old news since its from november but like i say, i'm a noob. 

Jaguar XJ13 Chrome Line and Home Racing Suit for FREE! works EU account only - GTP Forums


I believe people can make euro accounts in the psn even if they are on an american box and vice versa so perhaps thats a way round it for everyone?

Later, Gaz.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 4, 2011)

You can add me Gaz my PSN is ElCacK


----------



## jymellis (Jan 4, 2011)

add me, im. you guessed it jymellis


----------



## GazPots (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey cool. i'll add you guys when i go on later today. 

Got a decent garage on the go now and i just aqquired a lovely shelby 350gt from the UCD a few days ago. 


Awesome car.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 13, 2011)

First time i try to trade in this game and i get burned. Why is the internet full of dickheads?


Anyways, better to be safe than sorry so i still got my awesome car sitting my garage. 


Next time they better send me the fucking car first.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2011)

Just make sure you backup your save before you send any cars, then once you have sent it restore your save and you both have it, you can't lose. Also if you are trading with someone you don't know get him to share the car first so you can see he actually has it. Let me know if you are looking for anything or if you have anything good to trade, I don't have a lot but I am happy to send what I do have.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 17, 2011)

I followed all the steps you outlined when i traded and still got burned. I made a point of backing up my save game right from my first day of play. I've been down that road of losing a whole GT career (GT2 was where i have a memory card blow up on me  )


Just no way to know unless you're on a forum with trade ratings which is precisely where i'll go in future (GTplanet) if i'm going to trade.



Ah internet, serious business. 



Got a tasty ARTA NSX premium from a 1000 mile ticket the other day. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Phil (Jan 19, 2011)

Have any of you UK guys had trouble signing in to the seasonal events recently? Been trying to do a few of these to boost credits/ experience but am getting 'not signed in to server' type message? I'm guessing another meaty software update coming soon.....


----------



## jymellis (Jan 19, 2011)

i been trying to catch gazpots online


----------



## GazPots (Jan 20, 2011)

Aw man i have a friend on my list join my room JUST as i had to go to work last night. Didn't even get a race with the dude at all. Any cool cars you are after trade wise?




jymellis said:


> i been trying to catch gazpots online





 Erm i try to be on a couple or more evenings a week since im addicted. 


I'll be on tonight after i sleep for work (night shift) at around 6pm gmt or something if you want some races?





Phil said:


> Have any of you UK guys had trouble signing in to the seasonal events recently? Been trying to do a few of these to boost credits/ experience but am getting 'not signed in to server' type message? I'm guessing another meaty software update coming soon.....




I got a couple of server problems the other day but i've been able to do the seasonal events no problem as i usually am able to sign in within the next few tries. There is an update coming which will finally allow us to use the "full customizable gearbox" that isn't fully customizable at all. Thank jebus for that one. 


Apparently we'll be able to see each others installed parts on our cars too if all goes to plan (amoung other things).


----------

